# Downtown Los Angeles



## rmh159 (May 28, 2007)

I'm going to be in L.A. next week for a conference and I'm staying at a hotel downtown.  I'll have Saturday the 2nd to myself and probably a few nites.  Any recommendations for pictures?  I know it would be easy to make a list but the kicker is I won't have a car.  Possibly a cab and I was debating on taking a bus tour for the sake of having a way to get to the areas I'd probably be interested in photographing.  Any other recommendations given the "no car" situation?


----------

